# new win 32 virus (from Windows XP)



## Ilya (Sep 4, 2007)

does anyone know how to get rid of it? or what it is?

thank you for time reading this.


----------



## Wox (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome to TSF. 
For quality support please follow these directions.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Ilya, Welcome to TSF! :4-wave:

The information that *Wox* has given you applies to Windows® Vista™ _only_.

For your situation, I recommend that you read this article, *"Having problems with spyware and pop-ups? - First Steps"*; follow the instructions _*very carefully*_; then, post all the requested logs and information; as instructed, in the *HiJackThis Log Help Forum*.
_(Simply, click on the coloured links to be re-directed.)_

*Please ensure that you create a new thread in the HiJackThis Log Help Forum; not back here in this one.* 

When carrying out *The 5 Steps*, if you _cannot_ complete _any of them_ for whatever reason, just continue on with the next one until they are all completed. 
However,it is _extremely important _to make mention of the fact that you could not complete any of the steps in your post to *The HJT Help Forum*; where an Analyst will assist you with other workarounds.

Once done, _please be patient_, as the Security Team Analysts are usually very busy; one of them will answer your request as soon as they can.

Good Luck with it.

Kind Regards,


----------



## Wox (Jan 10, 2007)

chauffeur2 said:


> Hi Ilya, Welcome to TSF! :4-wave:
> 
> The information that *Wox* has given you applies to Windows® Vista™ _only_.


Whoops.. sorry. Thought that some extra info from his side would help a lot.


----------



## Ilya (Sep 4, 2007)

the problem was solved awhile back but thanks for looking into.


----------

